# Started my journey, already 5% better



## AdaAednat (11 mo ago)

Dear reader,

I just wanted to give you some hope if you have any feelings of despair or hopelessness. 

*INTRODUCTION*

I've been experiencing feelings of DPDR for quite some time now. I really don't want to go in detail on my DPDR experience because I want to keep this post as positive as possible for y'all. At my starting point I've already been to therapy twice which helped a lot. I also used to take an ssri (citalopram) for one year so that it was less likely for me to experience a depression relapse which actually worked. Yay!  

*THINGS THAT HELP* 

Not long ago I finally gained the strength to break unhealthy thinking patterns which were holding me back. I started to believe in myself more and more and finally had the willpower to *practice mindfulness everyday for at least 30 minutes* which I've been trying for a really long time but always had failed at it. It's been 10 days now and I already feel like 5 percent of this veil called DPDR has lifted. As much as I can I try to stay mindful throughout the day, which is quite hard but works (little) wonders for me. 

Since I am really bad at establishing routines, I use an app called Headspace, which reminds me of meditating every day and provides me with lots of guided and unguided meditations. Of course there are also other apps which are for free. I believe Smiling Mind is one of those free apps, but I've never used it. You could also look for (un)guided mindfulness meditations or body scans on YouTube. 

Also I do *cardio daily *(taking a long and mindful walk, practicing my hula hoop skills for 30 min and rn I am also doing a 30 day yoga challenge on YT), 
I *get up early* because my DPDR is less intense during daytime, 
I *eat healthy*, non processed foods (except for once a week^^), 
I* don't drink any alcohol or coffee and try to stay away from refined sugar *(I only drink tea, like loads of it^^), 
I *go to bed early* and read fiction before bedtime instead of playing on my PS4, watching TV or browsing the internet. 
Speaking of the internet I try to stay away from social media since it makes me unhappy most of the times or encourages my urge to procrastinate. 
I don't take any supplements or prescribed medications. 
Last but not least I started *using a journal* where I write down things I am grateful for each day and also one thing I like about myself.

I printed one recovery story from this forum which I read when I get desperate, it's the *Holy Grail of Curing DPDR. *Besides that I try to stay off of forums. If your urge gets to strong to search forums like this one I would advise you only to read positive comments on recovery that empower you.

I wish all of you the best and truly believe that each one of us will get better and will experience life as it was before - vivid and colorful.

Take care,
Jess

*tl;dr:
Mindfulness meditation* helps me a lot and plays a key role in my path of finding a way back into my old perceptiveness of life

PS: If some of you are interested I could keep y'all posted on my upcoming achievements regarding my recovery process


----------



## tikobird (Feb 26, 2008)

AdaAednat said:


> Dear reader,
> 
> I just wanted to give you some hope if you have any feelings of despair or hopelessness.
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. I knew mindful meditation helped and am glad you can help us with other coping skills.


----------

